# Can i use the network ports and cable i have? (zephyr)



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a TONNNNNN of network cable and some jacks in the garage, can i use them to make my own "loconet" or do i HAVE to buy the digitrax cables?

Rewiring plugs is not an issue.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't see why not as long as the cable has the same number of wires and the jacks fit the Digitrax plugs. Ive had my son make some cables for me with no issue.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just check the jacks have the same number of pins.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Digitrax LocoNet Wiring Standards..*

Like myself, I am quite sure that you have many RJ-45 cables (x8) wires..
Of course Digitrax decided to use the RJ-12 (x6) wire standard..__

My [DCC] system is using over (x24) RJ-45 (x8) wire cables, to operate my [DCC] control modules.. 

The Digitrax RJ-12 cable is straight through cable and not a cross over cable..
Different wire colors do not matter..
Only the pin # locations must be (100%) correct..







You stated that you can re-wire your own plugs..
You will require RJ-12 plugs and a RJ-12 crimping tool..
You will require RJ-12 cable testing unit..
Modify a RJ-45 "Cable" going into the RJ-12 "Plug"..

RJ-45 pin connections uses (x2) different wire pin "Identifications".. (T56-B & T56-A) 
To keep it simple, we will use the (T56-B) standard for correct wire connections..








Prepare the RJ-45 cable to required length..
Cut "Off" the "White/Brown" and "Brown" (x2) wires.. 
Correctly insert the (x6) wires into the RJ-12 jack and crimp down..
Test the cable with a RJ-12 cable tester.. 







......


----------

